# Experienced Hydro Growers Q!



## Devilweed (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't have to worry about this for a little while, but Im starting my hydro grow in two days and have a question about HPS light coverage.  This is my system.   http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=2&xSec=2
I will go through veging with the Dual spectrum lights that they provide, but I want to know if one 400 watt HPS suffices for 6 plants in a small area.  I know the average coverage by a 400 watt is about 5 by 5, but with six plants, that seems strained.  Have most of you been fine with one on more than a few plants? (I have never done a hydro grow before)
Thanks!


----------



## KADE (Oct 9, 2006)

a 400watt bulbs average coverage is not 5x5...  a 1000w hps is 4x4


----------



## Devilweed (Oct 10, 2006)

Well **** then.  I think I will stick with a Compact Flouro Grow.


----------



## KADE (Oct 10, 2006)

No way!! Hps or MH is better anyday. Way more efficient...
I have no idea what 400watt reflectors are for size... my friend that got me into this convinced me to go 1000watt right off the bat. Didn't make sense to pay $139.99 for a 400watt ballast at the time when I could get a 1000watt for $159.99


----------



## fugly (Oct 10, 2006)

man...i paid 189.99 for my 400W ballast....


----------



## KADE (Oct 10, 2006)

oops.... I bought all my stuff from the same guy all the same day.... and I pay cash... so i guess i got a discount. 2 grand in the guys pocket in 30 minutes.


----------



## Devilweed (Oct 11, 2006)

Yea, I have Financial  and Heat Issues, but if they decide to go away this would be a LOT easier.


----------



## monkey (Oct 12, 2006)

when using hps always use air cooled...400watts covers at a push 1m2


----------

